# Saccades lors de la lecture d'un film sur vlc



## morphine63 (16 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir à vous,
Je suis nouveau j'espère ne pas me tromper de catégorie.
J'ai acheté la dernière Apple TV. J'ai un MacBook Pro qui a 1 an et demi et la box Miami de Bouygues, je suis sur le réseau 5Ghz.
Lorsque je lis un film .mkv par exemple sur mon mac et que je clic sur Apple TV le film s'affiche mais il a des saccades au niveau de l'image. 
Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. Que je sois en 1080p ou 720 dans les réglages de l Apple TV rien n'y fait. De plus j'ai aussi essayé de couper le bluetooth de mon mac pour voir si cela changer quelque chose mais rien. 

Avez vous une solution ou logiciel ? Qui pourrai régler ce problème d'air play ?

Par avance merci


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## ktv75 (16 Mai 2016)

morphine63 a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous,
> Je suis nouveau j'espère ne pas me tromper de catégorie.
> J'ai acheté la dernière Apple TV. J'ai un MacBook Pro qui a 1 an et demi et la box Miami de Bouygues, je suis sur le réseau 5Ghz.
> Lorsque je lis un film .mkv par exemple sur mon mac et que je clic sur Apple TV le film s'affiche mais il a des saccades au niveau de l'image.
> ...




Salut ! 

je pense que c'est une histoire de débit.. depuis mon déménagement je suis passé de 25mega à 7.5 dans mon nouveau logement, et suite à cela mon airplay saccade aussi..

Après je passe par la freebox revolution pour le airplay, je n'ai pas d'apple TV.

Amicalement,


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (16 Mai 2016)

J'ai l'AppleTV 3 et j'ai aussi ce genre de problème. Je pense également que c'est dû au débit. Par exemple si mon petit est sur youtube dans une autre pièce, j'ai ce problème de saccades.


----------



## morphine63 (18 Mai 2016)

Il n'y a donc pas de solution ?


----------



## aurique (18 Mai 2016)

Bonjour, 

relie  ton ATV en ethernet pour être sur que s'est bien le Wifi qui est en cause .


----------



## Mic-M4c (5 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème similaire. J'ai une Bbox Miami (Bouygues) et son modem boîtier blanc,v qui remplacent ma box Sensation.
J'ai la fibre et tout mon appartement est en RJ45 Ethernet 1Gb avec la Miami.

Voilà le contexte :

1— lorsque je branche mon disque dur externe fort NTFS directement sur le Bbox Miami, je vais dans KODI et j'arrive à afficher et lister mes films que la Miami lit sans aucun problème de saccade. Par contre, lorsque je veux ajouter une source vidéo pour utiliser pleinement KODI avec les jaquettes, les synopsis, etc. je n'y parviens pas :  il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas à se connecter "Erreur 2: blablabla". > donc pas de jaquettes pas de résumés.

2— lorsque je branche le même disque dur directement sur mon boîtier modem blanc, j'arrive à utiliser pleinement KODI avec le scrapper des jaquettes et des résumés, c'est d'ailleurs assez génial !, mais il me saccade beaucoup les lectures de mes MKV.

HELP !


----------



## Mic-M4c (5 Juillet 2016)

correction : 
"1— lorsque je branche mon disque dur externe *en* NTFS directement…"


----------

